# catfish pay pond



## catfish25 (Feb 10, 2012)

does anybody know any catfish pay ponds in macon in lizella ga thank you please reply


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 10, 2012)

theres one in thomaston. 30 miles or so from  from macon.Aint sure the name but i can get it if u want it.


----------



## catfish25 (Feb 10, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Feb 11, 2012)

One right up about a mile from the house here in Warner Robins!


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Feb 11, 2012)

There is a good catfish pay pond south of Macon on Hwy. 41 between Byron and Centerville.  If you are traveling south on Hwy. 41 the place will be on your right and there is a big sign out by the road in front of the owners house.  The house is between Dunbar road and White Road but closer to White road.  My dad takes all the grandkids there when he wants to make sure everyone catches something.  I can't remember how much they charge per pound.  Make sure you take plenty of $$$ though. They have "you catch it you keep it" (no catch and release) policy and the fish are big.  My dad routinely pays $120-$160 every time he fishes there.  Last family fish fry we had last spring, all the catfish came from there and all the crappie from Oconee and Sinclair.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Feb 11, 2012)

Yea that's the one I was talking about above ^ I just live off of Giles right there off of 41 and have been there a few times, haven't been in a while but it sounds like you can still haul a cooler full home!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

idlike to find one in florida,I love to fish.


----------



## ArcOnAlloy (Feb 12, 2012)

What part of Florida you in?


----------



## Troop7 (May 7, 2012)

*Pat Pond Report*



Bust-A-Hawg said:


> There is a good catfish pay pond south of Macon on Hwy. 41 between Byron and Centerville.  If you are traveling south on Hwy. 41 the place will be on your right and there is a big sign out by the road in front of the owners house.  The house is between Dunbar road and White Road but closer to White road.  My dad takes all the grandkids there when he wants to make sure everyone catches something.  I can't remember how much they charge per pound.  Make sure you take plenty of $$$ though. They have "you catch it you keep it" (no catch and release) policy and the fish are big.  My dad routinely pays $120-$160 every time he fishes there.  Last family fish fry we had last spring, all the catfish came from there and all the crappie from Oconee and Sinclair.




Went out to this pay pond Saturday Morning (5/5/12) and had a great experience. I have been trying to get the wife more interested in fishing so I thought this would be a good way to wind her up!

We got there around 7:30AM and we were the first ones there. It was more like grocery shopping than fishing. We reached my 50 dollar limit by 9:00AM. I never though I would say this but I actually wish the action was a little slower. 

The gentleman who runs the place is extremely friendly. I will definitely be back with some of my nieces and nephews!

Here are some relevant details if anyone else wants to go.

Directions above are dead on.
Price is 2.50 per pound.
They also will clean all the fish for a fee.
If you need it they can provide all the tackle, bait, etc. All you have to do is show up!
Hours are:
Sat: 7AM to 7PM
Sun: 1PM to 6PM

The pond is pretty small so it could get pretty crowded in the afternoon I recommend going in the morning.

The owner keeps it stocked with fresh fish from a farm. They were absolutely some of the BEST tasting catfish I have had in a long time. I had for got how good farm raised catfish taste.


----------

